# doncaster show!!!!!!



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

whos going and what ya taking???
money wise and stock wise just to get a grasp of the stock there and the amount i should take????
thanks


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I will be going for a look. Not sure what I will be buying but bound to get something Snakey:smile:


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

Im going, hoping to get a new boa and looking for something else, a bit different from what ive got , which will be happy in a 3ft viv:lol2:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm going to have a look and collect some grapevine. Going to get accessories for vivs mainly though. Can't afford any more snakes.


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

Hi Were Booking A Table For Show Will Be Taking Tortoises, Baby Boas, Bearded Dragons, Golden Garters, Few Spiders And Anything Else Ready In Time For Show Ie Royals, Baby Boscs, Kings, Corns
Also Will Be Taking Some Vivs


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

JDKREPS said:


> Hi Were Booking A Table For Show Will Be Taking Tortoises, Baby Boas, Bearded Dragons, Golden Garters, Few Spiders And Anything Else Ready In Time For Show Ie Royals, Baby Boscs, Kings, Corns
> Also Will Be Taking Some Vivs


sweet any morphs in the boa section??


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

Does anyone think there will be any Scorpions at the show for sale??? My son is after one, setting up the tank for him during the run up to the show, hes hoping he can pick one up (figure of speech...not literally) there :mf_dribble:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I have tables books and should have a few adult corns for sale. 
I have to make room for my growing on snakes from the States.
I'll be sorry to see some of the proven snakes go but you can't keep everything.
I don't normally have much this early in the season.
I may take some Argentinian RainBow Boas ( CB2007 )

There were scopions there last year so you may find some .


Stephen.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

i wish i could go!    - my dad won't take me, and to be fair, it's not hsi thing. Woudl be like him asking me to sit through car show, but still 

 - I REALLY WANA GO! 
may ask, my friend who likes snakes if he fancy's it, but its abit cheeky asking him if he wants to go and will he take me too !


----------



## JBJcool (Mar 6, 2007)

omg when is it mum promised me i could go to this 1


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

JBJcool said:


> omg when is it mum promised me i could go to this 1


Its at the Doncaster Dome on Sunday the 17th. Starts at 10.15 for IHS members 10.45 for non-members.


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

SnakeBreeder said:


> I have tables books and should have a few adult corns for sale.
> I have to make room for my growing on snakes from the States.
> I'll be sorry to see some of the proven snakes go but you can't keep everything.
> I don't normally have much this early in the season.
> ...


 

ooh Argentinian Rainbows  I have a CRB and BRB but not ARB....how much do you think you will be selling them for: victory:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

We have spare seats if anyone iw heading over form the mansfield/notts area.

I'd be happy with a small petrol contribution 

May as well fill her up. I'd hate for the guardian to catch on about my large carbon footprint 


Mason


----------



## JBJcool (Mar 6, 2007)

dani11983 said:


> Its at the Doncaster Dome on Sunday the 17th. Starts at 10.15 for IHS members 10.45 for non-members.


 
ok ty  i should be there


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Does anyone know if there will be and entry fee? If so, how much?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

yeah, there is.. i *think* i read somewhere..

something like £5 for non members, and £2.50 for members..

correct me if i'm wrong tho ppl! 

sami


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks Sami.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

We'll be there to have a look. No doubt i'll be wearing a nottingham forest football shirt!, so say hello if you see me! lol.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

im sure thats painted on haha


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

i know this one used to be members only but is open to the public this year for the first time it is the only show that is anywhere near me (still 2 hours away) and i would love to go but do you know if they will be allowing children in as i want to take my son he is 5.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

wrxadz said:


> i know this one used to be members only but is open to the public this year for the first time it is the only show that is anywhere near me (still 2 hours away) and i would love to go but do you know if they will be allowing children in as i want to take my son he is 5.


children are allowed:lol2:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

JDKREPS said:


> Hi Were Booking A Table For Show Will Be Taking Tortoises, Baby Boas, Bearded Dragons, Golden Garters, Few Spiders And Anything Else Ready In Time For Show Ie Royals, Baby Boscs, Kings, Corns
> Also Will Be Taking Some Vivs


have you sent you form back to richard


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

we will be going... so if anyone wants anything from our lists... we should be able to arrange to meet up there! 

sami


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm going : victory:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

If anyone is going from london area or not to far can you let me know , i may need a favour!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullorrties (May 10, 2007)

we should be going, 
kids wana go for sure


----------



## Azazel777 (Mar 18, 2007)

i am going with my hubby and mother in tow: victory:


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Kev132 said:


> im sure thats painted on haha


thats why i'll still be wearing it in donny!! lol
we're def going so say hello.
i'll recognise kelly .... bullorties ..... as i met her recently but thats all i know whos going.


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

anyone selling cresties???


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I should be there as well.
dont think I will be buying much tho.
but then I always say that lol


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

reptiles-ink said:


> I should be there as well.
> dont think I will be buying much tho.
> but then I always say that lol


you've enough to have a stall!


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

anyone else going


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i didnt know this show was open.. shame i still cant go


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

oops, dont think this one is.. but i know they are planning some where you dont need to be a member


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

Nige

I'm sure it says on the IHS website that it is allowing non members in?

I'm a member anyway, but it would be nice to see a 'busy show'


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

its open to non-members for the first time


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

blooming typical i'm at work this weekend :bash:


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

where is doncaster?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

doncaster is between hull and bradofrd here Map of United Kingdom | Multimap.com


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

cheers for the link 

tis too far for me


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Question - Im a member but my boyfriend isnt. Will he have to queue with the public, or can he come in with me on my pass?


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Here are directions and other stuff about the show from the IHS newsletter.

National Breeders' Meeting - The first of this year's meetings will take
place on Sunday, 17th June at the Dome, Doncaster Leisure Park, Bawtry
Road, Doncaster, DN4 7PD. Doors open to members at 10.15am. Members'
entrance fees will be £2.50 for adults, £1 for children aged 12 to 16,
children under 12 free. Members must show their current membership
cards to qualify for the early entrance and lower entrance fee. Non
members will be allowed into the hall from 10.45am. Non-members
entrance fees will be £5 for adults, £2 for children aged 12 to 16,
children under 12 free. Please note that children aged 16 or under must
be accompanied by an adult regardless of whether or not they are I.H.S.
members. 

If you wish to book a table for this event please contact Richard Brook
on 01274 548342 or see the I.H.S. website
Welcome to the International Herpetological Society. Last date for booking is
*11th June* so don't delay!

Directions to the venue: Leave the M18 at junction 3, take the exit
from the roundabout towards Doncaster. You will come to a roundabout
with a B & Q store on your left; go straight over (2nd exit). Go over a
bridge over the railway and to a large roundabout; ensure that you are
in the right hand lane, then take the 3rd exit from the roundabout. You
will pass the entrance to a shopping centre on your left. At the
roundabout at the end take a right (1st accessible exit). A large lake
will be on your left hand side. At the next roundabout go straight over
(1st accessible exit) and over a bridge over a small part of the lake.
At the next roundabout go straight on again (1st accessible exit). At
the next roundabout turn right (2nd accessible exit) and onto a dual
carriageway approaching the Dome. At the next roundabout go straight on
(1st accessible exit). Follow the brown signs for the Leisure Centre
which will bring to our venue The Dome Sport Centre. Once in the car
park go under the I.H.S. banner and follow the path to our hall.
If in doubt just follow the brown signs for the Leisure Park from any
direction!

Cheers
Stephen


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

ill be there, aparrantly you dont have to be a member if you turn up half hour after its openend the publci can get in,is this correct?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

chris_wade said:


> ill be there, aparrantly you dont have to be a member if you turn up half hour after its openend the publci can get in,is this correct?


yes thats correct


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Johelian said:


> Question - Im a member but my boyfriend isnt. Will he have to queue with the public, or can he come in with me on my pass?


he will have to queue with the public


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

its never that busy though so wouldnt make too much difference


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

chris_wade said:


> its never that busy though so wouldnt make too much difference


its the difference between members and non-members:lol2:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

im going, dnt knw wat im gna buy though lol


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Im going if our new family pass turns up in time which ive been promised it will


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

jav07 said:


> he will have to queue with the public


Boo, never mind  I dont know if I can bear going to this after Houten on Sunday lol! Two weekends full of long driving sounds like too much hard work.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

*pffft*

lightweight!!!

did houten.. doing donny.... see ya'll there 

N


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

crap im working......
typical


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

Nerys....are you allowed to bring Snuff to this one??


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

CaseyM said:


> Im going if our new family pass turns up in time which ive been promised it will


if you dont get it by sat let me know


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

will i be able to get a cheap uv starter n tube there or do they just do reps???:s


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

ian_lawton said:


> will i be able to get a cheap uv starter n tube there or do they just do reps???:s


there are dry goods there as well as reps


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Nerys said:


> *pffft*
> 
> lightweight!!!
> 
> ...


Lol, its true :'( But I also drive a lot during the week (Im a merchandiser), I rack up around 500 miles a week or so. Plus I damaged my car driving through Belgium!


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheap as chips or just normal shop prices?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

ian_lawton said:


> Cheap as chips or just normal shop prices?


it varies alot to be honest


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

blumming heck! lol do u think i could get a uv24" tube and starter, heat mat and mat stat for less than 40quid?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Johelian said:


> Lol, its true :'( But I also drive a lot during the week (Im a merchandiser), I rack up around 500 miles a week or so. Plus I damaged my car driving through Belgium!


wish i did 500 miles a week... that would be a great break.


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

I have it lucky - I speak to other reps that I know do over 1000 miles a week. But then, I work around London, so I sit in traffic for most of the day


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

we have places available in our car again if anyone needs a lift.  

we're going from mansfield, notts. 

sami


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

im goin from leicester and have spaces in the car if anyone wants to join me


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Our pass arrived this morning 

So ill be there, id offer a lift too but we only live about 18 miles away! :lol2:


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Im going, looking forward to it not done this one before.
Whats the deal with a family pass then? I have one so is it just for me and the missis? My Brother and his gf are coming also so dont spose i can take the 4 of us in on a family pass can i?


Mark


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

I REALLY want to go....if only for a look round.....yh we all say that!!! lol

Im rubbish at finding places. I would get a lift with you guys quixotic_axolotl but i have a 3 year old on tow....and need to be able to escape home if she screams to much!! lol!! Would be ok if my partner was not working...at least i would not be lost on my own!

I think i will just have to try and find it. i will write down the directions posted on here.....so fingers crossed guys!!!

And if you see a stressed mum with a mardy 3 yr old daughter.....tis me!!!

Sam


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

mark97r1 said:


> Im going, looking forward to it not done this one before.
> Whats the deal with a family pass then? I have one so is it just for me and the missis? My Brother and his gf are coming also so dont spose i can take the 4 of us in on a family pass can i?
> 
> 
> Mark


Family memberships are for two adults, two children.

I asked before I joined, because there were three adults in my family and no kids. No dice.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

or you could just get there 30 mins after it opens as you dont need to be a member then. if anyone wants a lift im going from leicester, just pm me


----------



## Asian_Water_Dragon (Apr 11, 2007)

Is there any lists of roughy whats up for sale??????


----------



## nicoleparish (Jun 14, 2007)

Me and my other half will be there.
anybody from luton/north london are who needs a lift should get in touch.
pitch in for petrol, and seeing as i drive a minivan there will be plenty of room if people are planning on buying a whole bunch of stuff.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Asian_Water_Dragon said:


> Is there any lists of roughy whats up for sale??????


unfortunatly not:-x


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

i soooooooooooo wish i was going  - i've been asking my dad ova and ova and ova again to take us. 

I hope he does, might have to get a loan out if i do because there are so many corn morph's i want :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

nicoleparish said:


> Me and my other half will be there.
> anybody from luton/north london are who needs a lift should get in touch.
> pitch in for petrol, and seeing as i drive a minivan there will be plenty of room if people are planning on buying a whole bunch of stuff.


ohh speak to rachy or lostcorn - they need a snake running up from bedfordshire to the show..

N


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

DAMN if it wasnt fathers day id definitaly try and go but i have to spend it with my dad.....oh well


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

monkeygirl said:


> DAMN if it wasnt fathers day id definitaly try and go but i have to spend it with my dad.....oh well


bring him:lol2:


----------



## Asian_Water_Dragon (Apr 11, 2007)

there gonna be lizards and snakes an vivs /decor up there for sale.???? might pop down


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Asian_Water_Dragon said:


> there gonna be lizards and snakes an vivs /decor up there.???? might pop down


not sure on the vivs but everything else yes


----------



## Asian_Water_Dragon (Apr 11, 2007)

cool my other halfs after aload of dif morph geckos.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

jav07 said:


> not sure on the vivs but everything else yes


theres normally a guy there selling a few different size vivs


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

chris_wade said:


> theres normally a guy there selling a few different size vivs


on the first table by the door?


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

yeh thats the one


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

chris_wade said:


> yeh thats the one


im not doing them anymore:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

haha ok dint realise it was you , ive had a couple off you in my time . nope them probably no vivariums


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

theres going to be loads of cheap grape vine and stumps if anyones interested:lol2:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Just been on tne news about floods in Yorkshire.
They said Doncaster was one of the places effected.
Hope its is not as bad as the bit shown in the news and that it is all cleared by Sunday.
Stephen.


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

dont think the dome will be flooded its a lesure centre with quite big roads near


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

jav07 said:


> theres going to be loads of cheap grape vine and stumps if anyones interested:lol2:


yh i will be....better make sure i go then!!

sam


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, we will all have to take water snakes...

so, does anyone actually know if the roads are ok or not? whether they are large roads or not won't stop a flood!

N


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'm gonna have to get to this one one day lol


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

well me lucy and hev kev123s missus are comming, will poss be bringing up my baby boas but not sure as they will have only had one feed........ 
also bringing a black and white argentine tegu and a fantasy horned frog........
thanks JON>>>
ps if you want a boa bringing up post up here or pm me, and i can bring them down.........


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

haha im spent up already and havent even been there yet!!!


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

can someone pls tell me what time this starts


----------



## bullorrties (May 10, 2007)

well went to donny show, 
was a little disapointed , 
not as much their as i hoped for or as big as i hoped, 
although did get to see the albino boas [ im in love ] they are to die for my other half loved the pie balled boas & dart frogs 
all i bought was some wood & frozen mice lol only saw 1 person i knew , didnt see nerys 
& hung about till after 2pm
:-x


----------



## Solo (Dec 23, 2006)

I went! Dribbled over a gorgeous little baby boa that I was *SO* close to taking home, and saw the quixotic axolotl's (Mason & Sammi lol) - and actually found the place despite putting the wrong postcode into my sat nav, LOL!


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

We Went And Spent Way Too Much Lol, Got A Gorgeous Albino Honduran From Steve At Durham, Huge Pair Of Grey Bands, 2 More Adult Female Grey Bands, Pair Of Grey X Variable X Ruthvens Het Albino's And Lastly 5 Leopard Geckos


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Well i really enjoyed the trip to my first show; i too thought it would be bigger but still enjoyed it. I didnt have enough for the piebalds  but maybe later in the year:smile:. I couldnt decide what to get, i nearly left with nowt but grabbed a few albino belle glades:smile:
we saw ssthisto, lostcorn, bullorties and think we saw hev who's kev123 GF, but she didnt see us! (if it was her!):lol2:


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

I got a argentinan rainbow boa of stephen sharp for my dad, and we also got a amazon tree boa from Nerys

Lots of nice things i thought...especially the butter ball


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

i went but didnt buy anything in the show apart from grape vine and some uv tubes haha

met Quixotic Axolotl to collect my day gecko heehee shes beautiful went to snakes and adders on the way home also and got a loverly flame crestie


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

pie ball boas??? Loving the sound of them.
anyone got any??!!

sam


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Im not sure maybe they meant a Boa & Ball Pie.
I saw someone selling corn snake kebab.........


----------



## bullorrties (May 10, 2007)

well im not good with boa s never min corns & terrible speller lol 

heres link to guy that had them for sale
2k for one though lol 
Genetic Gems Boid Morphs


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I thought as much, they are pied royals not boas


----------



## bullorrties (May 10, 2007)

oh right lol shows how much i know :lol2:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

did make me wonder where people got pied boas from and how come they were at the show though.


----------



## bullorrties (May 10, 2007)

well i do like to make a tit of myself, 
my hubby pointed them out i didnt really look was too buys looking at boas
nearly came home with a normal boa £30 thought it was a bargin, 
working on on hubby to get pair of boas
i want albino for sep onwards hopefully & maybe get normal shortly :lol2:
if i get my own way 
which i usually do 
: victory:


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

Ahhhh...Pied Royals!! LOL!!
Yh they are really really nice looking snakes. i would so love one......If only i had that sort of money!
would also love an albino boa.......but can put em on my wish list...

Sam


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah ..... bullorties (kelly) likes the albino boas, her hubby likes the piebald royals i think. cheers for the link too kelly.:smile:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

i sold plenty of grape vine and met dani and lesvegas nice to meet you both:lol2:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

jav07 said:


> i sold plenty of grape vine and met dani and lesvegas nice to meet you both:lol2:


Nice to meet you too! Some quality stuff it the bag mate, really impressed. 

Thanks again! 

Dis you spend all your profit then or did you resist the temptation?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

dani11983 said:


> Nice to meet you too! Some quality stuff it the bag mate, really impressed.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Dis you spend all your profit then or did you resist the temptation?


:mf_dribble:didnt spend a penny for a change..glad you like the vine


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

jav07 said:


> :mf_dribble:didnt spend a penny for a change..glad you like the vine


Your a stronger person than I am!!! 

Can't wait until the next one!


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

was an ok show, as big as i expected really although i was hoping it would of been bigger, came away with a female classic corn, a female bull and a pair of fat tails.


----------

